

iPhone as Remote control for my Linux TV (Weekend Hack) - wzhack
http://alpblog.heroku.com/blog/weekend-hack-ios-tv-remote/?utm_source=hn

======
csmatt
Very cool that you were able to do it with the existing hardware!

I built one a while back for my HTPC with an Arduino for my Android phone. I
configured a custom remote via Unified Remote to do the button layout (I was
already using the app to control the PC). I smile every time I turn the TV on
with my phone.

